# December Photo Contest - Your Best Image from 2006



## RustyBrown

Congratulations once again to chiefcharlie as the winner of the November contest. CC has deferred the choice of topic this month so we thought December would be a good time for reflection. This month's topic? *"Your Best Image of 2006".*

The entry may be of any image taken in 2006 (but remember only one is allowed). It may also be a previous post. Your biggest problem will probably be deciding which picture to post. :headknock

*Here are the rules.*

1.) The photo *must be your's* or your family's
2.)* Submit one photo per person.*
3.) *Submit the photo to this thread.*
4.) Keep the photo *less than 640 pixels wide* so that we dont have to scroll.

If you have some honorable mentions or if you want everyone's opinion on some photos before you submit, fire up a separate thread and share the out takes and potential entries with us there.

*Photo submissions will end on Sunday, December 31st, 2006 at 7pm.* After that time, we will take a week to vote for a favorite. The winner can help choose the next month's theme.


----------



## notoj

*Sunrise*

Mother in laws shot of Dickinson Bay


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Thanks Rusty. I agree with the thinking on the subject for the December contest. It will take some thought and some research. I'll be back.....................

Looks like notoj has kicked things off nicely. Great Photo.


----------



## TooShallow

*I know it's not the best photo but....*

The memories associated with this shot are priceless. I was fishing with my 79 yr old Dad and we got what he was looking for. The winning flattie in the 2006 Arroyo City fishing tourney. It is my best image of 2006.


----------



## wingnut

*Train*

A Train in the City...


----------



## LA Cox

*Port M 2006*

My brother took this during our stay at Port Mansfield during the Special White Wing Season. It was taken from the back porch of our rental home.

Late,
Cox


----------



## MatagordaWader

-Kyle Tomek


----------



## Dances With Fish

*Protective Angel*

I would consider this my favorite.
She watches over my daughter at night when shes sleeping..........RYAN


----------



## Pocketfisherman

*Wooden Boat*

From the Seattle Center for Wooden Boats:


----------



## Third Wave

*Utah - Zion Nat'l Park*

Just one view of the park.


----------



## pelican

Thanks Rusty and Charles for helping kick things off. I second the great idea, Dave, especially with the busy holiday season ... I hope the open topic will increase the interest for some new folks as well.

The Webshots Album has been created, just need to update the title pic.


----------



## captainnordloh

30 miles offshore from Galveston at sunset.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

Third Wave said:


> Just one view of the park.


That is one to make Ansel Adams turn his head and take a second look. Very nice!


----------



## deebo

My wife with her first buck. We put the ole spot and stalk on him...we will never forget it.


----------



## hunt2grill

*Galveston to Freeport*

Taken on a trip to Freeport out of Galveston.


----------



## flounderpusher

my little fishergirl


----------



## NaClH2O

*My entry*

After much deliberation, I have decided that this is my best photo from 2006. It was from one of the best days of my life, on my only trip to Brazos Bend State Park so far.


----------



## Walkin' Jack

I offer this more in the spirit of participation rather than competition but thiis Goff's Caye off Belize from our cruise back last April. It is one of the lovliest places we have been and seeing that pic triggers memories of about the best day we've had this year. Gotta be my favorite or really close to it for '06.


----------



## Arlon

The image was pretty good but the way it happened makes it more of a personal favorite. 
This guy chased off the one I was getting ready to get a picture of. Didn't even realize I had this one in the frame.. Arlon


----------



## Freshwaterman

*Grandaughter visit this past summer.*


----------



## FLAT FISHY

*Italy 2006*

THAT ALMAPHI COAST HOW PURTY IS THAT ? go if you ever get the chance


----------



## chicapesca

Wow, there are some awesome photos already!

This is one of my best of '06.


----------



## Capt.Cody

East Matagorda, winter sunrise....


----------



## mastercylinder60

some very, very nice photos, guys.


----------



## Guest

I am not a great photographer, and don't have a really good camera, but here is one of my favorites from this year. It was taken last January. Lucy loves playing with the neighbors boys. shortly after this was taken I bought a pulling harness for her, but this is still the best picture I took of my sled dog.


----------



## galbayfisher

*Mr Turtle from Grand Cayman*

Have to be careful...they bite!!


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Sleepy Owl*

I like this one the best.

http://static.flickr.com/137/321442195_f99a335cbc.jpg


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Diving Pelican*

The first pic is my entry. The others are just for fun. I was lucky to get any of these in focus. The wind was blowing 20-30 knots and surf was pounding as a storm approached. I told my wife I should caption the series:

*"Although life may present stormy seas, you have to dive in to catch anything."*

I truly enjoy these contests and seeing what fellow outdoors people see and capture with their cameras. I have learned much from you all. Happy Holidays and have a great 2007. TM


----------



## galbayfisher

Troy,

did you or your camera blur out the background? 

great shot!!!


----------



## Captain Mike

*My first post on the board...*

Enjoying a fine day on the water in Galveston Bay. Been lurking on the board for awhile now. Had an opportunity to shoot with MT Stringer and Rusty Brown a couple of weeks ago. Hope to do more soon.


----------



## pelican

Welcome aboard, Captain Mike. You've already met some of 2Cool's finest. 

From the looks of the wheel, she must be at least a 40 footer ...


----------



## richg99

*My Grandson's pitch ( it worked!)*










regards, Rich


----------



## Coastalsunshine

*Sunrise*

Sunrise over Spruce Head Island, Maine, July 2006. The best vacation with my sisters!


----------



## ssmarinaman

bunch of great pics here and I just wanted to share this one... I call it *God's pond* I feel blessed ... that I get the play in it


----------



## State_Vet

Picture of Mt St. Helens looking up the valley.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Epic Wade Fishing Day...*

Career day for these guy


----------



## locorojo

A petrified waterfall and a small spring fed pool outside Oaxaca, Mexico


----------



## metal man

All great shots. Keep up the good work. First time to post photo and hope it won't be the last.


----------



## Charles Helm

*Morning Boat -- From SPI*

I consider this my best of the year, but it was mostly luck and some processing (underexposed on purpose to keep as much detail as possible). The boat and the bird were just bonuses.

Larger version.

The rest of the pictures from the trip.


----------



## Koru

Mitre Peak, Milford Sound, Queenstown, August 2006










The most photographed mountain in the country and yet no one has quite the same photo as this.


----------



## pelican

Beautiful scenery an photograph as well, Karen. Well done!
Bob


----------



## grayfish

That is a good one Karen. WOW, what a beautiful place.Very NIce.


----------



## Koru

Glad you both like it, I sure had fun taking it (and the 1200 others I took on our trip lol).
rosesm


----------



## huntinguy

This is MY best pic of the year.....ie the most important one to me..... 
I landed this one on Nov. 11. I probably won't win any contests, but I sure was pleased 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## TunnelVision

*Welcome to this World*

Baptismal of my niece...


----------



## Third Wave

I love the little boy getting a glimpse of the action under the pastor/priest's arm. 

Great work.


----------



## IkanRaja

*Palacios - Texas Baptist Camp - Nov '06*

During ThanksGivings this year.


----------



## limey

My youngest grand daughter on a visit to the Houston Zoo.


----------



## MT Stringer

*Keep Your Eye On the Ball!*

Here's my entry. The little guy did exactly as the coach told him! 
Mike


----------



## Captain Mike

Great shot Mike...You're right, his eyes are dead on that ball. You really captured the spirit of little league T-Ball...


----------



## TXPalerider

Just a few of my favorites from this year!!!


----------



## esquired

Some highlights of 2006


----------



## Charles Helm

Very enthusiastic gentlemen, but please indicate which *one* image you want to enter.

And thanks for posting some great pictures!


----------



## TXPalerider

I wasn't really entering, just participating. However, I just go with the dog making a water retrieve.


----------



## Charles Helm

TXPalerider said:


> I wasn't really entering, just participating. However, I just go with the dog making a water retrieve.


That's a great shot.

Sorry to be pedantic about it, I suppose I need a glass of Christmas cheer!


----------



## esquired

My entry:

*Sunrise on the Delaware Bay










*


----------



## GoingCoastal

Trinty Bay Feb,06

I call this one FLAT

Dave


----------



## Koru

TXPalerider said:


> I wasn't really entering, just participating. *However, I just go with the dog making a water retrieve.*


Thanks for this little giggle (you probably have to be a Kiwi to get the humour in that Texas sentence.) 

rosesm


----------



## esquired

I am afraid to ask!


----------



## stargazer

Wow theres some nice photos folks......This is going to be a tough one. 
Welcome aboard Capt Mike. Hope ya enjoy your stay.


----------



## Koru

esquired said:


> I am afraid to ask!


Taken a dog for a walk lately? It's often dogs that lead the way, we humans merely follow along behind.

 rosesm


----------



## slmc

*Butterfly*

I had a hard time deciding which one to use. It's going to be even harder deciding which one to vote for. There are so many great photos here.


----------



## MsAddicted

Mine, "waking up on the canal".

Its hard to choose!!


----------



## Slip

Old Mill, Vermont


----------



## LIONESS-270

I don't take many photos, but this is my best one in '06. Gatorbabe









"Big Hand for a Little Lady"

Faith, Love & Hope Spring Eternal......In a tiny Bundle.

Robs


----------



## LIONESS-270

Not an Entry ...But one of my favorites for '06...Just for GRINS (Pun Intended)

Fishing Buddies, Big Smiles!!

chief


----------



## Shooter

*Best Photo*

Maybe not the best I've taken but one that has great meaning to me. I shot this one on Dec. 2nd of 2006 at Camp Gannon in Husaybah Iraq.


----------



## pelican

Great pics everyone! The contest for December had ended ... I'll post a voting thread shortly.


----------

